# Favorite Syringes



## Jim550 (Nov 4, 2020)

Let me here what you guys prefer to pin with!  I'm looking for brand but feel free to add gauge and length for certain areas.  My go to was always Terumo, loved them but they are no longer made from what I know.  In my early days I used BD then switched to Terumo and never wanted anything else, now there are more brands like the Nipros and Exel, etc...  What is your favorite these days???


----------



## GearPro (Nov 4, 2020)

I stick to BD exclusively. Tried Terumo in the past, they weren’t bad. Think I’ve still got some 1cc Terumo slin pins in the cabinet somewhere. I don’t see much reason to switch or try anything else since BD are affordable, high quality, and easy to get off of Amazon.


----------



## cuz (Nov 7, 2020)

1. BD
2. Easy Touch


----------



## koolio (Nov 7, 2020)

You guys have it so easy today...back before the internet I would go to a drug store and ask to buy syringes...they would always ask why,..I came up with some intelligent answers...one was that I was in nursing school and we we're learning how to give injections using an orange...the druggist asked how many I wanted and I said "well, I need a lot of practice so I will need an entire box of 100"...he said okay...then I found a drug store with a girl I knew that worked there...that was like Christmas,..


----------



## DrBeefcake777 (Dec 15, 2020)

koolio said:


> You guys have it so easy today...back before the internet I would go to a drug store and ask to buy syringes...they would always ask why,..I came up with some intelligent answers...one was that I was in nursing school and we we're learning how to give injections using an orange...the druggist asked how many I wanted and I said "well, I need a lot of practice so I will need an entire box of 100"...he said okay...then I found a drug store with a girl I knew that worked there...that was like Christmas,..



BD and Terumo are great for cheap Ecxel has that littlle plunger inside to push outmost of the extra  oil. A great deal and doesnt waste as much...lose to using as slin pin for high  pins 3CCish


----------



## DrBeefcake777 (Jan 18, 2021)

BTW I ordered the Exel with the plunger and got dynarex. Theyre great, but I wanted the plunger to minimize the wasted sweet nectar. But I was out and Prime shipping I had em in 18 hours so Im def not complaining, I will just think ahead next time


----------



## DrBeefcake777 (Jan 18, 2021)

DrBeefcake777 said:


> BTW I ordered the Exel with the plunger and got dynarex. Theyre great, but I wanted the plunger to minimize the wasted sweet nectar. But I was out and Prime shipping I had em in 18 hours so Im def not complaining, I will just think ahead next time



First time using Amazon for pins btw. Theyre cheap and with prime that free shipping helps


----------



## asto (Jan 23, 2021)

Ya i get excel to minimize wasted oil. More companies should do this


----------



## DrBeefcake777 (Feb 5, 2021)

asto said:


> Ya i get excel to minimize wasted oil. More companies should do this



Maybe they have a patent. If so eventually youll see others with the plunger. It really is a game changer and saves a ton of sauce that would be wasted over the years


----------



## Thermo (Apr 26, 2021)

BD, then Terumo, and now Exel. More interesting begs the question, what guage Brothers/Sisters? I use 25G X1 for my oils. And and after 25 years of pins being sunk, I have no problem areas ie: Scar tissue. Don't mind a slow shot with my choice, I'm a long -game thinker. Alotta my boys can't pin everywhere.


----------



## Jim550 (Apr 27, 2021)

Thermo said:


> BD, then Terumo, and now Exel. More interesting begs the question, what guage Brothers/Sisters? I use 25G X1 for my oils. And and after 25 years of pins being sunk, I have no problem areas ie: Scar tissue. Don't mind a slow shot with my choice, I'm a long -game thinker. Alotta my boys can't pin everywhere.



Depends on where I am injecting and how lean I am.  When I'm fat 23g 1.5" for glutes, and 1" is alright if I'm lean.  Every where else I usually do 25g 1" and even sometimes go with a higher gauge (smaller diameter) depending on the oil.  I also run the barrel of the syringe under hot water before injecting as well, which helps the viscosity and the oil to dissipate imo...


----------

